# interbike 2012



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

amigos acabo de llegar del interbike! es la primera vez que atiendo este evento y efectivamente rebaso mis expectativas en todos los sentidos(el primer dia cerre la boca hasta el mediodia :S ) 

para empcezar una super organizacion, muchas marcas, muchos freebies:thumbsup: (calcas, plumas hammer, gu, powerbar, etc) aprendes mucho de nuestro deporte y lo que esta envuelto(por lo menos en la cuestion de la compradera)

siento que el producto que se llevo el evento fue el xx1 de sram la verdad. las tendencias en los pro(tenian decenas de bicis de pros todacia empolvaditas de las olimpiadas y toda la cosa) es un plato adelante. asi es, adios al 2x10 o 3x10; la onda es 1x11 y 1x10... la voy a calar pues desde hace rato que traigo el gusanito

el mejor stand creo que fue el de enve, un super producto, las bicis en exhibicion de primer mundo, puro parlee, santa cruz, alchemy y new ultimate. 

los mejor cuadro de montaña, rigido para 29": el dedacciai skyline evo, new ultimate warp 29", cysco 29" de titanio y el intense hard eddie... me toco ver tambien el lynskey pro29, precioso!!! por hay vi tambien una niner air9 rdo con xx1, la verdad esperaba mas del cuadro aunque reconozco que es buena bici!

los colores de moda, bueno el ***** en ***** que esta muy de moda en estados unidos y el cromado, me toco ver bicis de downhill cromadas que parecian un rayo de plata!!!

aunque no lo crean me apareci en el stand de specialized solo para tomarle fotos a la bici de jaroslav, que tenia de especial??? el xx1


despues le sigo con la cronica!

saludos


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

El XX1 me parece una idea genial, yo ya hace mucho que no uso multiplicaciones triples, ahora solamente 2 x 10.

Desde hace unos meses que salieron las primeras fotos filtradas de prototipo del XX1, me gusto el concepto y he estado experimentado con transmisiones 1 x 10 a la mexicana y deberás que estoy encantado.

Arme mi antiguo y confiable cuadro Foes con un casette 10 vel 11-36 con un single ring adelante en el lugar del granny ring, de 28 dientes.

Luego les paso un reporte de mis resultados.


----------



## A-NON-A (Sep 21, 2008)

Interbike 2012


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Estuvo DVO en el Interbike? Presentaron algo?

Alguien probo las 650B??

Tuvo X Fusion la Slant para prueba? Alguien la probo??

Gracias!


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

Warp said:


> Estuvo DVO en el Interbike? Presentaron algo?
> 
> Alguien probo las 650B??
> 
> ...


te refieres a dvo suspension?? no los vi...

las 650b no resaltaron:nono: como yo esperaba, se vieron algunas pero hay esporadicas en 650b notable vi los nuevos medalist de stan´s, y los enve 650b.

no fui a las demos:madman:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rrl said:


> te refieres a dvo suspension?? no los vi...
> 
> las 650b no resaltaron:nono: como yo esperaba, se vieron algunas pero hay esporadicas en 650b notable vi los nuevos medalist de stan´s, y los enve 650b.
> 
> no fui a las demos:madman:


Mil Gracias!
Si, me referia a DVO Suspension.

No cabe duda que solo viendo... la cobertura de Interbike and cualquier pagina que he visto daria a entender que todo mundo y su mama habian sacado 650B's, pero por tu comentario, parece que es pura publicidad.


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Si te impresiono el interbike ojalá algún dia puedas ir al Eurobike, es otra dimensión

con respecto a las 650b era obvio que no hubiera muchas en el interbike ya que USA va por las 29 y europa por las 650b

En el eurobike si hubo bastantes 650b.

Prácticamente todos los fabricantes medianos y pequeños tienen algún modelo. los que no tienen nada son (Specilized, Treck y Cannondale)

También se comento que el año fuerte de presentación de modelos en 650b va a ser el 2014, el tiempo dirá

El color ***** esta de moda por el carbon!!! por que si lo pintas pesan mas jajajaja

Las suspensiones DVO dijeron que a finales de año presentarían algo!!!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

20lt said:


> Si te impresiono el interbike ojalá algún dia puedas ir al Eurobike, es otra dimensión
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

20lt said:


> Prácticamente todos los fabricantes medianos y pequeños tienen algún modelo. los que no tienen nada son (Specilized, Treck y Cannondale)
> 
> También se comento que el año fuerte de presentación de modelos en 650b va a ser el 2014, el tiempo dirá
> 
> Las suspensiones DVO dijeron que a finales de año presentarían algo!!!


Pues como diria TLB... con todo respeto... pero no pienso cambiar mi Nicolai por nada de Spesh, Trek o Cannondale! Asi que no hay sufrir... 

Pues ya veremos como va la cosa el año entrante.

Me interesa lo de DVO...

Gracias por los comentarios!


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

the last biker said:


> 20lt said:
> 
> 
> > Si te impresiono el interbike ojalá algún dia puedas ir al Eurobike, es otra dimensión
> ...


----------

